# F/S Brand New Pioneer DDJ RX DJ controller $600



## colespencer (Oct 21, 2015)

We stand behind everything we sell. Genuine Products Sealed In Box.

With 1Year Warranty Free Fast shipping worldwide.Buy with confidence

Free Standard shipping 3 to 4days

Express delivery time 30hrs cost $200 fastest shipping

Contact us via
sales @ itsmagnitude . com

Pioneer DDJ RZ DJ controller $1,400
Pioneer DDJ RX DJ controller $600
Pioneer DDJ SZ DJ controller $1,300
Pioneer DDJ SX2 DJ controller $450
Pioneer DDJ SR DJ controller $400
Pioneer XDJ R1 DJ system $400

2x Pioneer DDJ RX $1000
3x Pioneer DDJ RX $1,500 with 2 free cases
2x Pioneer XDJ-700 Compact Player $950
4x Pioneer XDJ-700 Compact Player $1,520

Apple iPhone 6s 16GB $450
Apple iPhone 6s 64Gb $500
Apple iPhone 6s 128GB $550

Pioneer XDJ-700 Compact Player $550
Pioneer CDJ 2000nxs Multi Player $1000
Pioneer CDJ 900nxs Multi Player $799
Pioneer XDJ 1000 Multi Player $590
Pioneer XDJ RX Rekordbox DJ System $799

Apple iPhone 6s Plus 16GB $500
Apple iPhone 6s Plus 64GB $550
Apple iPhone 6s Plus 128GB $600

Pioneer DJM-S9 DJ Mixer $1,300
Pioneer DJM 2000nxs DJ Mixer $1,400
Pioneer DJM 900nxs DJ Mixer $1,100
Pioneer DJM 900SRT DJ Mixer $1,500
Pioneer DJM 750 K DJ Mixer $500

Pioneer XDJ AERO wireless dj system $380
Pioneer 1x PLX 1000 turntable $500
Pioneer 2x PLX 1000 turntable $800
Pioneer RMX 1000 Remix Station $350

We ship internationally via FedEx and its free shipping to various countries


----------

